# Pen Clips



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

OK, I need some help finding some pen clips with logos on them. Texas Long Horns, ect.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

FishBone said:


> OK, I need some help finding some pen clips with logos on them. Texas Long Horns, ect.


 Not sure on a supplier for specilaty clips like that. Ever think about having them laser engraved?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby is your man on how to make them yourself. He is the master at emblems on pens.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

engraved or waterslide paper

http://www.kallenshaanwoods.com/servlet/Page?template=3699
this is who I use for engravings...the best


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Not sure about clips. But I do know how to put logos on the pen its self.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

The HUT catalog has a very large selection of clips. LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I get the religious/flower/etc. charms from a i=net jewelry company.. Take the small charms, snip off the rings..then it's me, a small file and CA glue...LOL... If anybody is interested I'll post up the link to the jewelry co.. Pewter charms are not expensive at all... Probably could find some small college charms or pendants on the web with a little looking. I have seen some of the college logos in one of the pen catalogs, but they are just on the very tip top of the peg used to hold the clip onto the pen..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Couple of examples.....

http://www.charmsbyfth.com/College/college.htm

http://www.footballfanatics.com/COL...essories/Texas_Longhorns_Team_Dangle_Earrings


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> I get the religious/flower/etc. charms from a i=net jewelry company.. Take the small charms, snip off the rings..then it's me, a small file and CA glue...LOL... If anybody is interested I'll post up the link to the jewelry co.. Pewter charms are not expensive at all... Probably could find some small college charms or pendants on the web with a little looking. I have seen some of the college logos in one of the pen catalogs, but they are just on the very tip top of the peg used to hold the clip onto the pen..


Tortuga,
Could you please post the link to yhe jewelry site.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

FishBone said:


> Tortuga,
> Could you please post the link to yhe jewelry site.


Bone...here is the link..I ran thru it kinda fast and didnt see any school charms...but you might find some.. Best max size is about 10mm x 15 mm

http://www.jewelrysupply.com/charm/cast_pewter_charms.html


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Bone...here is the link..I ran thru it kinda fast and didnt see any school charms...but you might find some.. Best max size is about 10mm x 15 mm
> 
> http://www.jewelrysupply.com/charm/cast_pewter_charms.html


found one I like


----------

